
Evacuate Hong Kong - joelx
https://joelx.com/evacuate-hong-kong/15217/
======
tropicalia
_As one of the last bastions of free people in the world, we have a strong
ethical and moral obligation to help these freedom fighters. Taking no action
or even worse, barring them entry is tantamount to murder. We need to be
courageous and do the right thing and evacuate Hong Kong._

Sounds very bold.

I'm assuming the author made a similar plea in regard to the refugee crisis in
Syria - yes?

~~~
joelx
Syria was a different situation, and I would actually have recommended an even
more dramatic intervention early on there.

In Syria there was a very weak government and strong revolutionary forces. A
few ground troops could have helped topple al-Assad. There are risks to this
strategy though since the Russians were providing military aid to him... could
have risked turning into a proxy war like Vietnam or a quagmire like
Afghanistan. At the start of the Syrian war, sending in troops may have
worked. I would send in troops now to Venezuela before Maduro finishes his
purges and solidification of power.

------
PaulHoule
We hear a lot about immigration being a destabilizing force, or at least
people perceiving it as such.

Immigration is conversely a stabilizing force. Potential dissenters have been
leaving China for years so that allowing Chinese immigrants in to your country
is really a gift to the communist government.

